# A fair price?



## Corry (Dec 13, 2006)

I have someone who has asked for a digital copy of one or two of my prints.  

I've never sold a digital file....what would I charge?  

Also, what size should I make it?  I'm not sure yet exactly what she wants it for (I am waiting for a reply as to weather she just wants it for use as a desktop, or what).  

Any input appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2006)

It depends on the intended use...and the copyright.  Does she want it for a desktop image for herself?  Or for prints for herself...or does she want it for advertising or some other commercial use.

As for the size, I'd just give her the size that is standard for your camera.  (3072 x 2048 ) isn't it?

If she wants a specific aspect ratio (5x7, 8x10) then you can do that for her.  Or if she wants a small file for E-mail etc.

Give her what you think is a fair price...but don't sell yourself short.  You are selling your time & expertise...along with your overhead costs (camera, computer etc.)


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> It depends on the intended use...and the copyright.  Does she want it for a desktop image for herself?  Or for prints for herself...or does she want it for advertising or some other commercial use.
> 
> As for the size, I'd just give her the size that is standard for your camera.  (3072 x 2048 ) isn't it?
> 
> ...



Well, she's a friend from another forum (it's the fog and gloom series she's interested in) and I know it wouldn't be for anything commercial.  

If she just wants it for a desktop, what size should that be?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2006)

What's a typical desk top?  Mine is 1280 x 1024.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok, she responded....she wants to make prints from them...just 4x6 size, one of each.  

She's a friend, and since it's only a few 4x6's she wants....and cuz it's Christmas....I think I'll send her the file for the price of one small donation to a charity. 

However, I am still curious about to what others think (for future knowledge) about my questions.


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

i won't sell files.

the closest i came to selling files was to some people who said they would pay an additional $1000 for the files from their wedding, and i said yes, but informed them that the only reason i said yes was because i didn't think they would buy $1000 worth of prints.

in giving someone a file you sacrafice control over print quality.

if i gave them a file i would have some type of watermark, and it would be at a lower resolution.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had this discussion on another forum and the general opinion is that due to digital and the ability for anyone with a little knowledge to make prints from scans of originals, thereby losing resales of prints, its better to now adjust your packages accordingly to compensate for sales loss and hand over the files for them to do as they wish. 

My own sales are down this year for wedding work/prints and I reckon this to be the problem/solution, I will be trebling my package prices for next year and offering files to cd, only printing enlargements above 10 x 8, at least then I won't have to worry about copyright theft as they will have bought rights anyway.


----------



## markc (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll never sell my files unless it's part of the contract or through a legit stock agency. I did a wedding on film for a couple that are friends of mine and they got the negs, but other than that, I'll only sell prints. Personally, even though it's a friend, I'd just sell her the 4x6s and mail them.


----------

